# Nismo Steering Wheel



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm looking for a Nismo steering wheel, some photos for reference


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I have a spare one I might sell......same as first pic, 330F in leather. Better condition than the pic, leather excellent, slight fade to centre.

Only one I can find for sale at the moment on yahoo auctions is a suede one for 158,000jpy....£1100!

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Better than the one you posted, it has Nismo engraged on it. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nismo-36...h=item33fa532552:g:31UAAOSwVMJb9YHx:rk:2:pf:0


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

V-SpecII said:


> Better than the one you posted, it has Nismo engraged on it.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nismo-36...h=item33fa532552:g:31UAAOSwVMJb9YHx:rk:2:pf:0


Pretty sure that asking price is far too much, it's a new gen Nismo wheel with the old gen horn button


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

hoodedreeper said:


> I'm looking for a Nismo steering wheel, some photos for reference


Stefan Jerin has one for sale atm.

If you have Insta - s_jerin or go to the Nismo page on FB


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

jnoor said:


> Stefan Jerin has one for sale atm.
> 
> If you have Insta - s_jerin or go to the Nismo page on FB


Spoken to Stefan and thats his wheel on eBay, not cheap by any means!


----------

